# Mysterio!!!! By LFD!!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I treated myself to a nice box of these today. I got a nice little deal from gatormoye and decided I wanted something nice!!! Anyone smoke these before??? What should I expect?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooohhh... I have been wanting to pick me up some of them. Let me know how they are!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I smoked the Oscuro version at RTDA and they were awesome.


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

They look beautiful


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow...those look cool! We'll need a review John!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, those look great!!
The Oscuro version is on the top of my wishlist right now.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

I second Stogie's observation. The version which is coming out this year with Litto's Oscuro Natural wrapper is really tasty. The originals are good too, just milder than the new one.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

those look so cool. my spidey senses are tingling!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice pickup John!!! They look awesome. I have yet to try them myself...only have a few laying around...they are too cool to burn!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Man they look pretty. They're on my list of things I gotta try one of these days.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Everyone needs to try em... one of my most memorable smokes ever. Very peppery (at least they were to me back then...) 

Great pick up!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Haven't tried one yet, I know somebody who has it on his wish list! Its not me.


----------

